
How Many Hours Is "Part Time"? It's Complicated - ciprian_craciun
https://30hourjobs.com/blog/how-many-hours-is-part-time/
======
ciprian_craciun
An interesting analysis of "part time" from both the law's perspective (for
US, Canada, and EU), but also from a practical point of view.

The bottom-line: It's part-time if you can spend the same amount of time for
another "job" (payed or personal) and not pass the 40 h/week threshold. I.e.
under 20 h/week.

